# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  पूरा देश इस गाने पे झूम रहा है ॥>>>>>>>>>>>>

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो इस सूत्र मैं तत्काल हिट सॉन्ग डालने का प्र्याश करूंगा , सिर्फ तात्कालिक हिट सॉन्ग, आप सबसे भी सहयोग अपेक्षित है  ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वाय दिस कोलावरी डी (Why This Kolaveri Di) ये तमिल सॉन्ग पूरे भारत मैं ही नहीं विश्व भर मैं तहलका मचा रहा है,  लोग झूम रहे है ....क्या आपने इस गाने को सुना है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*इस गाने के बोल आपके गुनगुनाने के लिये , रोमन के लिये माफी चाहता हूँ .....गाना तमिल है हिन्दी मुश्किल है, .....*.

Hello Boys.. I am Singing Song..
Soup Song.. Flop Song..

Why This Kolaveri Kolaveri Kolaveri Dee?
Why This Kolaveri Kolaveri Kolaveri Dee?
Rhythm Correct..
Why This Kolaveri Kolaveri Kolaveri Dee?
Maintain This..
Why This Kolaveri? Dee..

Distance'la Moon'nu Moon'nu
Moon'nu Color'ru White'tu
White'tu Background Night'tu Night'tu
Night'tu Color'ru Black'ku
Why This Kolaveri Kolaveri Kolaveri Dee?
Why This Kolaveri Kolaveri Kolaveri Dee?
White'tu Skin'nu Girl'lu Girl'lu
Girl'lu Heart'tu Black'ku
Eyes'su Eyes'su Meet'tu Meet'tu
My Future Dark'ku..
Why This Kolaveri Kolaveri Kolaveri Dee?
Why This Kolaveri Kolaveri Kolaveri Dee?

Mama, Notes Eduthuko..
Apdiye Kaila Šnacks Èduthukø..
Papapa Papapapa Papapa Pa Pa..
Šeriya Vaasi..
Šuper Mama Ready.. Ready 1 2 3 4..
What A Change Over Mama..
Ok Mama.. Nøw Tune Change'ju..

Kaila Glass'su.. Only Ènglish'sa..
Hand'la Glass'su
Glass'la Šcøtch'chu
Èyes'su Full'la Tear'ru
Èmpty Life'fu, Girl Cøme'mu
Life'fu Reverse'su Gear'ru
Løve'vu Løve'vu Oh My Løve'vu
Yøu Šhøw Tø Me Bøw'vu
Cøw'vu Cøw'vu Høly Cøw'vu
I Want Yøu Here Nøw'vu
Gød I am Dying Nøw'vu
Šhe Is Happy Høw'vu?
This Šøng'gu Før Šøup Bøys'su
We Døn't Have Chøice'su

Why This Kølaveri Kølaveri Kølaveri Dee
Why This Kølaveri Kølaveri Kølaveri Dee
Why This Kølaveri Kølaveri Kølaveri Dee
Why This Kølaveri Kølaveri Kølaveri Dee

Fløp Šøng..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यू ट्यूब पे इस गाने को देखे ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस गाने के सिंगर है  Dhanush ओर म्यूजिक 
Composer है Anirudh

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अभिषेकबच्चन को भी ये गाना काफी पसंद है, उन्होने हिन्दी मैं इसे खुद ही गाने की इच्छा जताई है ॥ 

(मीडिया मैं आई खबरों के आधार पे )

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्त आपने काबिले तारीफ सूत्र की रचना की है। इसमें अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार आपका सहयोग जरूर करूँगा।

----------


## rocky1186

बढ़िया सूत्र है...

आगे बढ़ो॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://www.muzicstar.in/muzic/filewa...ort=1%20style=

इस लिंक से आप एमपी3 फॉर्मेट मैं वाय दिस कोलावरी डी (Why This Kolaveri Di) ये तमिल सॉन्ग को डावन्लोड कर सकते है ॥

----------


## rocky1186

बढ़िया सूत्र है...

आगे बढ़ो॥

----------


## pareek76

Kolaveri Di featuring Nevaan Nigam

----------


## pareek76

Why this kolaveri di ( Female Version )

----------


## pareek76

KOLAVERI DI GUJARATI VERSION (CHOKRI KHARCHAA DI)

----------


## pareek76

Why This Kolaveri Chipmunk video_fast beat

----------


## pareek76

why this kolaveri di dance by the japanese

----------


## pareek76

NEW Why this kolaveri di...?[TEENAGE LOVE VERSION].... watch this fully...

----------


## pareek76

why this kolaveri di ( youth version )

----------


## pareek76

why this kolaveri di (remix) in mr. bean style

----------


## pareek76

Why This Kolaveri Di - HD Full Video Song (Comedy Version)

----------


## pareek76

Why this kolaveri di Exam Version

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्त आपने काबिले तारीफ सूत्र की रचना की है। इसमें अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार आपका सहयोग जरूर करूँगा।


 आपका स्वागत है मित्र .....



> बढ़िया सूत्र है...
> 
> आगे बढ़ो॥


उत्साहवर्ध्न के लिये धन्यवाद .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र पारिख जी का सूत्र पे हार्दिक अभिनंदन ,शानदार कोलावरी सॉन्ग की सारी सीरीज पेश की है आपने .....धन्यवाद

----------


## Krish13

कोलावेरी  गाने की लिँक उपलब्ध कराने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद.......
चंदर जी अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है
मेरी तरफ शुभकामनाएँ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोलावेरी  गाने की लिँक उपलब्ध कराने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद.......
> चंदर जी अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है
> मेरी तरफ शुभकामनाएँ॥


उत्साहवर्ध्न के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Maan@v

बढिया है चाँद

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों यहाँ मैं why this kolaveri di साँग की तमिल लिरिक्स का अंग्रेजी में वर्ड टू वर्ड अनुवाद पेश कर रहा हूँ, यद्यपि यह इन्टरनेट से लिया गया है फिर भी कोई त्रुटि हो तो क्षमा चाहूँगा। सर्वप्रथम तो kolaveri शब्द के अर्थ पर आते हैं, इसका अर्थ होता है killer rage अर्थात् इतना गुस्सा जो किसी का मर्डर करने के लिए पर्याप्त हो। चलते चलते soup शब्द पर भी प्रकाश डाल ही देते हैं, तो दोस्तों soup का अर्थ होता है rejected यानी कि खारिज। अब गीत की ओर बढ़ते हैं-

Yo boys, I am singing
song…
Soup song, flop song.
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Rhythm correct.
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Maintain please.
Why this killer rage, …, …,
girl?
The moon is in the
distance, the moon.
Moon’s colour is white.
Night’s background is
white, the night,
Night’s colour is black.
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
She’s a fair-skinned girl,
girl,
Girl’s heart is black,
Her eyes and my eyes
met,
My future is now dark.
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Buddy, take notes,
and take the saxophone
in your hand.
pa pa paan pa pa paan
pa pa paa pa pa paan”
Play it right.
Super, buddy! Ready?
Ready? 1… 2… 3… 4…
Whoa, what a
difference buddy!
Alright buddy, now tune
changes…
“Kaila” glass…
Only English, eh!
Glass in hand,
Scotch in glass,
Tears in eyes,
Life’s empty,
Girl shows up,
Life’s going downhill.
Love, love, oh my love,
You stood me up.
Cow, cow, holy cow,
I want you here now!
God, I’m dying now,
But she’s happy, how?
This song is for the
soup boys,
We don’t have a choice.
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?
Why this killer rage,
killer rage, killer rage,
girl?

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों इस गीत के बारे में एक रोचक तथ्य यह है कि इस गीत को अपनी आवाज देने वाले धानुष एक तमिल सुपरस्टार हैं जिन्होंने अपनी चर्चित फिल्म Aadukalam के लिए नेशनल अवॉर्ड जीता है साथ ही वे हम सभी के प्रिय 'रोबो दा' यानी रजनीकाँत जी के होने वाले दामाद भी हैं। धानुष जी को मंच के सभी सदस्यों की ओर से दोहरी बधाई।

----------


## badboy123455

> दोस्तों इस गीत के बारे में एक रोचक तथ्य यह है कि इस गीत को अपनी आवाज देने वाले धानुष एक तमिल सुपरस्टार हैं जिन्होंने अपनी चर्चित फिल्म Aadukalam के लिए नेशनल अवॉर्ड जीता है साथ ही वे हम सभी के प्रिय 'रोबो दा' यानी रजनीकाँत जी के होने वाले दामाद भी हैं। धानुष जी को मंच के सभी सदस्यों की ओर से दोहरी बधाई।


* धानुष महाराज कि फोटो के दर्शन भी करवा दे मित्र,*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> * धानुष महाराज कि फोटो के दर्शन भी करवा दे मित्र,*


 आपकी यह फरमाइश तो हमारे मित्र चाँद जी पूरी करेंगे क्योंकि दोस्त हम तो मोबाइल काम में लेते हैं, फिर भी कोशिश करके देखते हैं।

----------


## badboy123455

> आपकी यह फरमाइश तो हमारे मित्र चाँद जी पूरी करेंगे क्योंकि दोस्त हम तो मोबाइल काम में लेते हैं, फिर भी कोशिश करके देखते हैं।


*
चाँद जी पेश होइए...............*

----------


## lotus1782

............

----------


## lotus1782

.......

----------


## lotus1782

./.............

----------


## badboy123455

> ./.............



इसकी शादी होगी रजनी कान्त कि छोरी से 
:mad::mad::mad:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो खाश तोर पे बैड बॉय भाई जी जो की अज्ञातवास काट रहे थे, सभी के साथ उनका भी हार्दिक अभिनंदन

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> * धानुष महाराज कि फोटो के दर्शन भी करवा दे मित्र,*


धनुष रजनीकान्त ओर ए आर रहमान के साथ

----------


## badboy123455

> सभी मित्रो खाश तोर पे बैड बॉय भाई जी जो की अज्ञातवास काट रहे थे, सभी के साथ उनका भी हार्दिक अभिनंदन


हा हा हा हा हा हा 


धन्यवाद मित्र.........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हा हा हा हा हा हा 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद मित्र.........................


पुनः स्वागत भाई ....

----------


## lotus1782



----------


## lotus1782



----------


## lotus1782



----------


## lotus1782



----------


## lotus1782



----------


## lotus1782



----------


## Chandrshekhar

लोटस जी ओर सभी मित्रो का हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो कोलावरी डी गाने को यू ट्यूब पर दो अरब से ज्यादा लोग देख चुके है ॥ 
इस गाने को यू  ट्यूब ने गोल्डेन अवार्ड से नवाजा है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

टाइम पत्रीका  ने सन 1991 मै ए आर रहमान के फिल्म रोजा के गीत के बाद इस साल भारतीय संगीत कोलावरी गाने को अपनी सूची मैं जगह दी है ॥

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र आप ने जो वीडयो दिए हे उनमे से कोनसा गाना देखू*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र आप ने जो वीडयो दिए हे उनमे से कोनसा गाना देखू*



सूत्र के प्रथम पेज मैं,  देखे , मेरी सारी पोस्टो को सुरू से ......धन्यवाद भाई .....एमपी3 भी पूरा आ गया है , प्रथम पेज पे लिंक देख ले ॥

----------


## sangita_sharma

मुझे तो इस गाने में कुछ भी ख़ास नहीं लगा मेरे समझ के बाहर हे की लोग क्यों इस गाने के लिए इतना पागल हो रहे हे

----------


## Raja44

भाई ऐसा क्या है गाने मेँ

----------

